# Gaslow being fitted today



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Finally, after almost three months of owning the new 'van, I have got round to having Gaslow fitted. 

I have opted for the new type steel tubes rather than the rubber pipes. 

I will add a couple of photo's when the job is done. 

It must be noted however, that the motorhome came with 2 x 13 KG cylinders of Calor Propane. The oven is used almost daily, the heating lnocked on to gas now and again to give "it a real boost", and sometimes the fridge is on gas too. The first cylinder is just about empty. The second one has never been used. It seems to last for ever, and has me wondering if Gaslow or similar is actually worth doing, other than for the pure convenience of the system. 

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

I guess your water is heated electrically. We go through a 13kg every 10 days   

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

There are pros and cons for refillable bottles/fixed tanks. it all depends on how you use the van. 

Parked up as we are now I don't want to drive the RV to fill up the LPG tank so I'm using 19kg bottles of Propane which I have delivered to the door step but once on the road will use the LPG tank.. 

In Spain if sited up for a few weeks I will use a Cespa bottle rather than go off site to try and find LPG which is not widely available. 

In Morocco, there is no LPG filling so again I'll use a local gas bottle.. 

So really it all depends on how you use the van, weekends and short holidays abroad in the summer refillable may well be a waste of money but for longer touring abroad refillable has distinct advantages .. but there is no 'one size fits all' solution.. :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas usage*



artona said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> I guess your water is heated electrically. We go through a 13kg every 10 days
> 
> stew


Hello Stew

Yes, the hot water and blown air heating are both electric in operation. They can be both used on gas or gas and electric. I leave the hot water heater on 24/7 and same for the heating. The electric heating element is 1800 watts and it keeps the water very hot and the van warm too. If the temperature outside really dips, I need to switch the boiler over to gas though for a bit more power.

The cooker is gas oven and three gas burners, plus an electric hot plate. Also I do have a microwave but use it rarely.

If you were closer you could have had the full remaining cylinder!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Russell, hope the installation goes well


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

In true Victor Meldrew fashion it has gone wrong. I have tried to fill up at Morrisons. Connected the dispenser to the Gaslow conector. All secure and ready for action - if the pump was not connected properly no gas would be dispensed.

Disaster - gas leaking dramatically from the gas locker - it looked like a thick fog coming out of the locker floor. I stopped the filling and am now waiting for the dealer to come to me.

I cannot smell a leak. There hoses connecting the two cylinders to the filler nozzle are steel and one of them is coated in condensation.

Will report back.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

My only experience here is what I have read in the posts. Did you open the tap to allow filling 


stew


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

oh no..dont sound to good.Hope ya get sorted.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Well it can only happen to me.

Stew, each cylinder has an "open/close" valve - and both were fully closed.

I think it may be a defective pipe.

Russell

PS - still can't smell anything though.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

_and both were fully closed_ Is that the correct position for filling or is it like an space ship air lock - dock the pump and open the valve for filling - don't know, only guessing which is not the thing to do with liquid gas I know. Just wondered what the fitters told you

stew


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Looking at the Gaslow site I see a note on one of their

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm (Fitting Instructions)

which says Important first filling only.

In some rare instances it is possible that on first fill only, the 80% shut-off may fail to activate.... It is therefore IMPORTANT to pay attention when filling for first time....

It doesn't say what to do if the 80% shut off fails..


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

How is it possible to fill with both bottle valves closed ? 

I suspect the gas was blowing out of a safety valve..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> How is it possible to fill with both bottle valves closed ?


Hi Jim, on the Gaslow set up it is correct practice to close both valves when refilling. Gas can still enter the bottles as the refill pipe enters the first bottle below the shutoff valve and there is also a cross over pipe fitted to the second bottle to enable that to fill as well.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops' slight ammendment to my previous post...

It should read - Gas can still enter the bottles as the refill pipe enters the first bottle via a seperate inlet valve and there is also a cross over pipe fitted to the second bottle to another seperate inlet valve to enable that to fill as well. 


pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hello

Ok - safely parked up now.

The mystery is solved. The main "hose" that carries the LPG from the filler nozzle to the cylinders was faulty. It was allowing some of the product to escape, and so resulting in the "fog like" stuff emerging from the gas locker.

All sorted now.

It does beg one question though.....why are these systems not taken to be filled with LPG after installation. This is the second time I have had a gas leak with Gaslow on "Day 1" as it were.

Russell


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Gaslow*

I can confim that Gaslow have red stickers on their leaflets stating that the bottles must be shut to fill-up. We have found the system to be good and the cost of gas a great deal cheaper. It also beats having to hump heavy gas bottles in and out of the locker!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> Oops' slight ammendment to my previous post...
> 
> It should read - Gas can still enter the bottles as the refill pipe enters the first bottle via a seperate inlet valve and there is also a cross over pipe fitted to the second bottle to another seperate inlet valve to enable that to fill as well.
> 
> pete


Thanks Pete..

Russell

Good question, surely the system should be filled and checked before handing over, how can it have a test certificate otherwise ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Jim

A very good question. This is my third motorhome and the third one to have a Gaslow system.

Questions need to be asked.......

Russell

*HAS ANYONE HAD A GASLOW SYSTEM FITTED AND FULLY TESTED PRIOR TO COLLECTION? DO YOU HAVE ANY PAPERWORK TO SUPPORT THIS?*


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Gaslow*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok - safely parked up now.
> 
> ...


If you had it fitted by CMR, they would have taken the van to get it filled with gas.

Dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Gaslow*



656 said:


> If you had it fitted by CMR, they would have taken the van to get it filled with gas.


Hi Dave, 
but did you get a test certificate, I know each component supplied by Gaslow has a certificate but is there a system certificate ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_If you had it fitted by CMR, they would have taken the van to get it filled with gas.
_

Do I remember you then had to return to have the system repaired after a few weeks Dave. I think the gaslow system, or for that matter any gas system should be regulated like air con is for example.

With air con I believe if the regulations are not followed a fitter could face inprisionment

stew


----------



## 99758 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am a lpg Corgi fitter and your fitting should have been tested with live gas and it is also good practise to issue a safety cert with each installation.

Regards

Jon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jon

Out of interest does corgi cover caravan installations or is that another body


stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I remember you then had to return to have the system repaired after a few weeks Dave.
> 
> stew


Yes, I did have it repaired, or to be precise, had the rubber hoses replaced with the new metal clad ones. CMR came to *me* to replace the hoses and once again took the 'van to the LPG pumps to *test the new hoses * After 18 months all has been fine since they were replaced - I have filled up lots of time since. If I remember correctly, CMR are certified installers.

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

Like Dave, I have the steel hoses rather than the rubber things. Regular readers will remember one of my rubber hoses failed in Italy earlier this year with the other van.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Russell are you still around?

I didn't hear a boom from Harrogate direction last night, so you presumably you didn't settle down for the evening with your customary brandy and a good cigar :twisted: 

I hope your gas probs get resolved quickly.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Russell are you still around?
> 
> I didn't hear a boom from Harrogate direction last night, so you presumably you didn't settle down for the evening with your customary brandy and a good cigar :twisted:
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

Yes - all is well - the dealer repaired it whilst at Morrisons.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I understood that as all the components for a Gaslow installation are prior to the regulator and are all "spannerable" that it is a DIY job that is not covered by gas testing or certification.

Well, at least on post 2004 fitted vehicles.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

Email sent to Gaslow re the above.

Russell


----------

